# GoldStock 2010 Pictures



## WLR

1st batch.....

Those of you who were there, don't be bashfull, post those images here.

Arrived late on Fri and after the cold front moved through it was a definite "3 dog night". The sleeping bag worked well and even better for Paco's benefit when he got cold during the night, (yes I sleep with dogs but I digress) Saturday was filled with activities for the canines ranging from dock diving, agility, the rescue and senior parades. 
So here's a few from me....then it's back to editing todays Hatian wedding shoot......a great group of folks who love to dance.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
We start with my Piper looking out the cabin window, 
Barley a fun loving, sidecar Easy Rider. 
One of the posters you might find on any of the golf carts. 
An early start to water sports. 
Jumping for the frisbee. 
Archie, Piper, & Paco mixing it up in the sand. 
Airborne & spashdown. 
Mugging the camera, and the good version. 
The GRRI table with some of my associates. 
And the silent auction being held in the rec hall.
----------more later.


----------



## Jamm

Aww looks like an absolute blast!


----------



## BeauShel

I hope one year to be able to come to that event. That looks like a blast. Great pictures of all the pups but I have to say I love the jumping ones, the side car and Piper. Love the poster too. Heck it is all great. Cant wait to see more pictures from everyone.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

hehe! I know that Barley dog! Love the goggles! ::wavey:


----------



## Karen519

*Wlr*

WLR

Your pictures are amazing and it looks like so MUCH FUN!

Piper is just a beauty and who is the dog with the pink lacy collar on and the sunglasses??!! TOO CUTE!!


----------



## C's Mom

Looks great. Love the mugging for the camera shots. So beautiful.


----------



## grcharlie

I want to see more pictures!


----------



## WLR

OK, here's some more....
From the silent auction, the game of Golden-Opoly 
and the (are you ready?) ........."Paw Spangled Banner" :doh:
Golden hugs and puppy fun...
Cruzin' time.
Puppy love.

More later.....


----------



## momtoMax

Great pictures! It looks so fun!! Glad you had a great time!


----------



## Goldenz2

We had a fun time at Goldstock! It was nice to see you again, thanks for posting some photos so quickly! The one of the dogs playing in the sand is my Halo with Piper and Paco. (Archie is my senior Golden) Halo had SUCH A CRUSH on Piper and they played really well together at the beach! I took 715 photos so it will take me a while to get some posted. I also met another forum member at Goldstock, Cheryl with her Golden Crew. We had originally met on another forum because both of our dogs were suffering from the same auto immune illness. It's a small world but so great to meet people and their beautiful dogs in person  Will post some pics as soon as I can.


----------



## 24KK9

Thank you for posting your pictures. We were at Goldstock Saturday afternoon. We live about 1300 miles from where it's held and had looked forward to it for 9 years. This was the only year that events fell into place that allowed us to finally go. It was worth the wait.


----------



## MittaBear

Great pictures. It looks like a lot of fun. I wasn't able to go since I'm babysitting my parents dogs all week while they're on vacation...but maybe next year.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Looks like a bunch of fun... would you do it again? Is it more of a one time thing? 

The photos are great!


----------



## boo.and.hanna

amazing pictures! looks like such an amazing time.


----------



## 24KK9

CarolinaCasey said:


> Looks like a bunch of fun... would you do it again? Is it more of a one time thing?
> 
> The photos are great!


 
If circumstances permit, I would do it again. It would have been ideal if I could have been there the entire weekend, but I was happy to have been there for a few hours Saturday.


----------



## WLR

CarolinaCasey said:


> The photos are great!


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Here's batch #3.

There was Black Gold, Red Gold.
Young Gold and White Gold.
There was Old Gold too.


----------



## grcharlie

WLR said:


> OK, here's some more....
> From the silent auction, the game of Golden-Opoly
> and the (are you ready?) ........."Paw Spangled Banner" :doh:
> Golden hugs and puppy fun...
> Cruzin' time.
> Puppy love.
> 
> More later.....


 
Hey, that is Geoff from Aol....with his dogs riding around. I know who he is....LOL. The dogs are Sam and he used to call the Doodle the swiffer....I am trying to think of his name now.

Des


----------



## grcharlie

grcharlie said:


> Hey, that is Geoff from Aol....with his dogs riding around. I know who he is....LOL. The dogs are Sam and he used to call the Doodle the swiffer....I am trying to think of his name now.
> 
> Des


 
Now I remember the Doodles name, its Bandit! He is so big!


----------



## WLR

Here's a few more..................

2D goldens.... (instead of 3d) :doh:
GRRI headquarters
Water dogs
More beach action
Agility runs, when they go good...
and when they go not so good.
The Super Goldens cabin with the GR photo in the window.
.
Want more?


----------



## Karen519

*Wlr*

WLR

What beautiful pictures!


----------



## Rob's GRs

It certainly looks like a great place to go.


----------



## GoldenMum

Looks like fun was had by all!


----------



## Goldenz2

Ahhhhh the "water dogs" are my Halo and his sibling Cari from North Carolina. GREAT shot...thank you!!  I am STILL working on the 700 pics I took LOL


----------



## k9castle

*Beach photo*

HI WLR !!

One of your posted pics is my Cari and her brother Halo! (The one of the two on the beach chasing (Halo has a bumper in his mouth). What a terrific shot!!

Could you possibly send me the original ? Thanks !

Winnie
[email protected]


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Halo and Cari - hey I recognize those faces!

Welcome to the Forum, Winnie. And Hi Jeanne!

Come heck or high water, Flirt and I are there next year.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Awesome pictures-what a great event!


----------



## Goldenz2

Here are some of mine shown below. If you'd like to see my entire Album (685 pics!!) to find out what Goldstock is all about...go to: Goldstock-2010 - Jeanne's Photos | SmugMug


I don't know how to label them individually so:

Diving Dog is my Halo
Digging Dogs are Halo and his sister Cari from North Carolina
Halo and Piper (WLR's pup) on right
My beautiful senior Golden, Archie at the lake
Halo and his sister running together 
Halo on the dock
Halo chasing Piper (he had a thing for her LOL)
Gorgeous Ginger!! I met her mom Cheryl finally in person, she is a lister here!
WLR with camera  with his dogs Piper and Paco along with Halo and his sister on the right.


----------



## WLR

Oooooooo 
I've been caught on the other side of the camera.... ;-)

Paco has been telling me today she may be getting ready for heat #5.
But then again she's always been popular with the guys, even on our MeetUp hikes.
That's my girl.....


----------



## windfair

What great pictures!! I never had heard of GoldStock, but it looks like so much fun!! I will keep my eyes open for next year's event info.


----------



## Judi

Fabulous pictures!
Once again, I had the pleasure of being in Jeanine's cabin.


----------



## Karen519

*Just can't get enough*

Just can't get enough of these beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Judi

Why not come and take your own?


----------



## Judi

You still may be able to register.


----------

